# Four big international cards on Sky in Sept and Oct



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

According to handsome Ed. 

Announced next week. 

Wlad/Povetkin and Stevenson/Cloud seem nailed on but what will the others be?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Haven't seen anything about Márquez-Bradley being on BoxNation, it might be that, not sure. Hopefully they aren't putting Haye-Fury in that category as well


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Stevenson-Cloud. Alexander-Purdy II. Broner-Purdy. Marquez/Bradley-Purdy


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I wish this tit would stop pretending he's a TV executive.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Stevenson-Cloud. Alexander-Purdy II. Broner-Purdy. Marquez/Bradley-Purdy


:lol:


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Wlad v Povetkin is the same night a Josuha at the O2.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe 26th Oct, Hopkins and Quillin on bill from states, might be on after the not so special k :hey


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

What have top rank got going on? I suspect it'll be that.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Boxnation relationship with golden boy does not seem to be what it was , sky might get a few of their cards on now


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Gazanta87 said:


> Maybe 26th Oct, Hopkins and Quillin on bill from states, might be on after the not so special k :hey


PPV :happy


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's great news of Sky are getting more involved in boxing again. Hopefully we get more international cards, more British dates and a bigger budget for the sport. That's a lot to ask for though.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Wlad v Povetkin is the same night a Josuha at the O2.


They might still show it.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Marlow said:


> According to handsome Ed.
> 
> Announced next week.
> 
> Wlad/Povetkin and Stevenson/Cloud seem nailed on but what will the others be?


Agree on those two. Genuinely stumped about the others though :huh, especially since they generally buy fights with relevance to their own fighters.

Edit: One could be Cotto-Rodriguez since Terrence Crawford is on the undercard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Didn't Hearn meet with The Bobfather a few weeks back. Maybe sky have a deal with TR now.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Khan vs Alexander, Pac vs Rios, Alvarado vs Provodnikov, Bradley vs Marquez, Klitschko vs Povetkin, Stevenson vs Cloud, Andrade vs Martisoyan, Cotto vs Rodriguez, Chaves Jr vs Vera, Hopkins vs Murat
Could be any of them. 

Think it will be Khan vs Alexander, Cotto vs Rodriguez, Klitschko vs Povetkin and Stevenson vs Cloud


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Khans fighting in December


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

It September and October fights only so not Khan!


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jack said:


> It's great news of Sky are getting more involved in boxing again. Hopefully we get more international cards, more British dates and a bigger budget for the sport. That's a lot to ask for though.


If you believe that, you're very naive


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> If you believe that, you're very naive


I have been told the budget had gone up mate.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> If you believe that, you're very naive


He said "hopefully".


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well anyone can 'hope' for more from Sky but we've heard similar things over the years & really haven't seen any improvement in their commitment to boxing, especially to showing overseas cards. In fact, their international coverage has almost completely disappeared apart from bills with Matchroom fighters.

I wouldn't be getting my hopes up, even if this is promising news.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Marlow said:


> He said "hopefully".


And I said "if"


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Won't wladimir be on ESPN though.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Stevenson-Cloud and Chavez-Vera are nailed on as 2 of them to go with Haye-Fury. Haye-Fury is going to be on HBO now as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Mares & Santa Cruz fights are not on BoxNation this weekend. Looks like they have lost there deal with GBP.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> If you believe that, you're very naive


More dates has been rumoured for a while now, and it's something Hearn has said he wants. The budget will automatically go up if more dates are given, so the only other thing would be international fights. Why can't Sky get more international boxing, like they used to have? They can outbid BoxNation with ease, so the only sticking point would be whether Sky want more boxing on the channel. Given the sport is attracting bigger TV numbers and PPV has been successful, there's now a financial incentive for Sky to invest in the sport.

It's entirely possible all the things I mentioned could happen. It'd only be a reversion tohow thigns were on Sky two or three years ago. Like I said, it's a lot to want as a boxing fan but it's not "very naive" to suggest they could happen. There are rumours the budget has already been improved and I can't remember the last time Sky showed four international shows, so two of the three things I mentioned may have already come to fruition.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Mares & Santa Cruz fights are not on BoxNation this weekend. Looks like they have lost there deal with GBP.


I'm not sure. BoxNation seem to have got the rights to the FOX shows GBP are promoting, which must have only gone through recently. It does seem odd that they'd miss out on the Mares and Santa Cruz fights though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Jack said:


> I'm not sure. BoxNation seem to have got the rights to the FOX shows GBP are promoting, which must have only gone through recently. It does seem odd that they'd miss out on the Mares and Santa Cruz fights though.


At this point in time the fight is not on BoxNation, which means there must be no contract.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Well anyone can 'hope' for more from Sky but we've heard similar things over the years & really haven't seen any improvement in their commitment to boxing, especially to showing overseas cards. In fact, their international coverage has almost completely disappeared apart from bills with Matchroom fighters.
> 
> I wouldn't be getting my hopes up, even if this is promising news.


It isn't that unrealistic - Hearn's trying to grow the sport and he clearly has a good relationship with Sky. International cards are part and parcel, showcasing future opponents for Hearn's stable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> It isn't that unrealistic - Hearn's trying to grow the sport and he clearly has a good relationship with Sky. International cards are part and parcel, showcasing future opponents for Hearn's stable.


I spoke to Hearn about this a few months back. Asked him how do you expect to have PPV opponents without showing US fights. Mayweather had 10 fights on Sky before the Hatton PPV. Valuev and Klitscko has been on sky as well. He said he knew it was an issue.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

another kick in the balls for wazza and boxnation if sky start taking a major interest in international fights


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I spoke to Hearn about this a few months back. Asked him how do you expect to have PPV opponents without showing US fights. Mayweather had 10 fights on Sky before the Hatton PPV. Valuev and Klitscko has been on sky as well. He said he knew it was an issue.


Yeah, it makes sense, they'll never generate big viewing numbers unless the punters are familiar with the opposition and know they're a credible opponent.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I spoke to Hearn about this a few months back. Asked him how do you expect to have PPV opponents without showing US fights. Mayweather had 10 fights on Sky before the Hatton PPV. Valuev and Klitscko has been on sky as well. He said he knew it was an issue.


You and him close then or is this twitter because when you say 'I spoke to Hearn'


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

As long as they ain't PPV I'm happy.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I spoke to Hearn about this a few months back. Asked him how do you expect to have PPV opponents without showing US fights. Mayweather had 10 fights on Sky before the Hatton PPV. Valuev and Klitscko has been on sky as well. He said he knew it was an issue.


:good That's spot on. How can you build fights for the likes of Brook if your casual fan has never seen the opponent fight.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

So it's Mayweather Alvarez on Sky BoxOffice then?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> So it's Mayweather Alvarez on Sky BoxOffice then?


:huh It's on BoxNation. But as long as we see all the cards, then I couldn't care which channel's showing it.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> So it's Mayweather Alvarez on Sky BoxOffice then?


No. That was signed up for BoxNation a while back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You and him close then or is this twitter because when you say 'I spoke to Hearn'


Were not close. It was a few months ago we spoke. But it was direct message and emails.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I reckon Sky will pick up Golovkin vs Stevens, I know that's November but sky were beginning to really hype Golovkin around the Macklin fight with one eye on him and Froch in the future IMO. Now with Barker having a title to would sense for them to pick it up


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The only thing they can get in September is Stevenson/Cloud and Chavez Jr/Vera (both same night). 

October you've got Cotto/Rodriguez, Wlad/Povetkin, Bradley/Marquez, Alvarado/Provodnikov and Hopkins/Murat. They could do a massive night on October 5th with Joshua's debut, Wlad and Cotto. Plus Terrence Crawford is on the Cotto undercard and Eddie has been talking about Burns/Crawford.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Sep 28th would be Sky Box Office though.

Klitscko/Povetkin, Cotto/Rodriguez, Bradley/Marquez, Alvarado/Provodnikov


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Sep 28th would be Sky Box Office though.
> 
> Klitscko/Povetkin, Cotto/Rodriguez, Bradley/Marquez, Alvarado/Provodnikov


They did a fight (think it was Hopkins-Pascal but may be wrong) where they did a PPV on the Sat night and then showed the American card for free the next day on regular Sky.

I think people are right though, it's going to be Chavez-Vera and Stevenson-Cloud as part of the Haye PPV and then they want to show Crawford on the Cotto undercard and will pick up Wlad-Povetkin so they can go all night

That would be 6 shows in a week and would stretch them on commentators so perhaps I'm wrong


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> We're not shagging. It was a few months ago we got together. But it was kissing and fellatio.


I'm only teasing. I've noticed you're a guy with inside knowledge though. How'd that come about?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> I'm only teasing. I've noticed you're a guy with inside knowledge though. How'd that come about?


If you approach Hearn with sensible questions he will always take the time to respond to you.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Rob Palmer has no insider knowledge. The guy lives in a fantasy world.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> I'm only teasing. I've noticed you're a guy with inside knowledge though. How'd that come about?


:lol:

Twitter.


----------



## Aporetic (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to hear. Hope Sky get Top Rank fights and BN keep GBP.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

*american card tonight*

right i love boxnation they show loads of quility cards home & away. but them not getting this card is SHIT. i much rather watch this than the german show, but lets be honest there should not be a problem with them showing both shows after all it is a boxing channel


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Rob Palmer has no insider knowledge. The guy lives in a fantasy world.


You wanna bet on that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> :lol:
> 
> Twitter.


Stop talking about me you fucking loser.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Were not close. It was a few months ago we spoke. But it was direct message and emails.


Then you didn't speak, you wrote.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Then you didn't speak, you wrote.


Yeah that was why I asked the question.

It sounds like a personal conversation or phone call.


----------



## Monkey Spanner (Aug 24, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Stop talking about me you fucking loser.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah that was why I asked the question.
> 
> It sounds like a personal conversation or phone call.


Yes Rob does that, it is unintentionally deceptive.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Based on the most recent iFilm interview it's looking like:

Cloud-Stevenson (clue: one particularly relevant to a British fighter) 

Bradley-Marquez (clue: a world champion between a living legend)

?

?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Based on the most recent iFilm interview it's looking like:
> 
> Cloud-Stevenson (clue: one particularly relevant to a British fighter)
> 
> ...


He also mentioned Terrence Crawford (who is on the Cotto undercard) and Matirosyan-Andrade (which is in November) as fights they want to show because they are relevant to Matchroom fighters. Said it's just the beginning


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like more international content on the way then.

Can't be any complaints with that surely.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Looks like more international content on the way then.
> 
> Can't be any complaints with that surely.


As long as my mute button still works so I don't have to listen to their "experts" I'll have no complaints.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> As long as my mute button still works so I don't have to listen to their "experts" I'll have no complaints.


Sky's analysts are really poor, especially now Mcguigans gone. I like Spencer Oliver but Mccrory and Nelson are hard to watch. It's scary to think that they've actually been around the sport so long because they seem to know very little about it. Always thought Jim Watt would be more suited to the studio rather then commentary. They should try to recruit someone like Paul Smith, he may be a boring bastard but he knows his stuff. Spencer Fearon too, he may be a bit over the top but he's better then the rest.

Over at BN Bunce can be hard to watch but at least he keeps you interested, Lillis is pretty good. Barry Jones is woeful though, he's not far off Nick Halling. Last week Barry claimed that whoever lands the more scoring punches wins the round :lol:


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Sky's analysts are really poor, especially now Mcguigans gone. I like Spencer Oliver but Mccrory and Nelson are hard to watch. It's scary to think that they've actually been around the sport so long because they seem to know very little about it. Always thought Jim Watt would be more suited to the studio rather then commentary. They should try to recruit someone like Paul Smith, he may be a boring bastard but he knows his stuff. Spencer Fearon too, he may be a bit over the top but he's better then the rest.
> 
> Over at BN Bunce can be hard to watch but at least he keeps you interested, Lillis is pretty good. Barry Jones is woeful though, he's not far off Nick Halling. Last week Barry claimed that whoever lands the more scoring punches wins the round :lol:


Couldn't disagree more on Barry Jones, think he is excellent


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Barry jones is alright,very knowledgeable about the art of boxing and he comes across as a good bloke.

He has been a success for boxnation as were Paul smith,enzo and lillis.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

crolla , smith , jones and lillis are all excellent 

sky are ok aswell but they need to get rid of the nfl bloke


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The only way Sky's team could be any worse is if they hired Benny ''The Fucking Hair'' Riccardo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

tdw said:


> Couldn't disagree more on Barry Jones, think he is excellent


He said whoever lands more scoring shots wins the round, which means he knows absolutely fuck all bout the criteria of scoring a fight, which means he shouldn't really be a commentator/analyst whatever he is.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> crolla , smith , jones and lillis are all excellent
> 
> sky are ok aswell but they need to get rid of the nfl bloke


Nick Halling is the worst commentator in the business. I'm pretty sure everyone on this forum knows FAR more about the sport then him. He likes to make things up in fights to entertain himself, he'll start screaming about someone being hurt when their absolutely fine :lol: He just doesn't care.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Batkilt :rofl at the Bobby Palmer face :rofl


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Batkilt :rofl at the Bobby Palmer face :rofl


almer 
:eddie


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> almer
> :eddie


:lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thinking about this I think in the long run us fans are gonna miss out 
Sky and Eddie are obviously going for international cards to try and get at boxnation . 
Boxnation were getting the cards cheap before but now they will have to pay more due to competition . With boxnation not exactly having deep pockets they are now gonna have to pick and choose what they show and bid for . An example is the weekend abner mares card. Boxnation never picked it up instead showed the cheaper German stuff.
I think we will miss out on cards like this now as boxnation will try to save the money for bigger cards


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Has there been nothing announced about this yet? Why on earth do we get announcements about announcements, which then aren't actually announced? If the rights for fights have been secured, what's the hardship in actually informing people?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Batkilt :rofl at the Bobby Palmer face :rofl


it is quite scary how obsessed he is with me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Thinking about this I think in the long run us fans are gonna miss out
> Sky and Eddie are obviously going for international cards to try and get at boxnation .
> Boxnation were getting the cards cheap before but now they will have to pay more due to competition . With boxnation not exactly having deep pockets they are now gonna have to pick and choose what they show and bid for . An example is the weekend abner mares card. Boxnation never picked it up instead showed the cheaper German stuff.
> I think we will miss out on cards like this now as boxnation will try to save the money for bigger cards


Thats BoxNations fault though. You cannot run a business on the basis over never having competition.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Where's Nafflad?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> it is quite scary how obsessed he is with me.


That maybe Rob but you've got to admit its quite funny :good


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

could be these...??? 

07.09.13 - Ricky Burns vs. Raymundo Beltran (ALREADY CONFIRMED ON SKY)
28.09.13 - Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. vs. Bryan Vera (CHANNEL TBC)
05.10.13 - Miguel Cotto vs. Delvin Rodriguez (CHANNEL TBC)
05.10.13 - Wladimir Klitschko vs Alexander Povetkin (CHANNEL TBC)

and there's... 
24.11.13 - Manny Pacquiao vs. Brandon Rios (CHANNEL TBC)


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That maybe Rob but you've got to admit its quite funny :good


It would be funny if he didn't make such a big deal about how much he dislikes me and doesn't want me speaking to him. If you want me to ignore you...ignore me first!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> It would be funny if he didn't make such a big deal about how much he dislikes me and doesn't want me speaking to him. If you want me to ignore you...ignore me first!


Yeah, I didn't mean what he's doing to you is funny but the Palmer face is hilarious mate.


----------

